# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Covering concrete stairs

## robwig60

I need to cover internal concrete stairs - I have pine wood flooring upstairs and tiles downstais. They are currently covered with 30 year old carpet. Any suggestions welcome - would prefer not have carpet due to pets and allergies. :Confused:

----------


## thetrooper

> I need to cover internal concrete stairs - I have pine wood flooring upstairs and tiles downstais. They are currently covered with 30 year old carpet. Any suggestions welcome - would prefer not have carpet due to pets and allergies.

   
this is just a idea but have you thought of painting to conc or getting it polished ?
cheers 
scott

----------

